# Hymer s700 Gearbox problems



## jakefouro (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi All,

Have a recently acquired s700 with a 1988 registration and over 200k km. Had a problem with the gearbox over the weekend where got stuck in first gear. I had a look at the linkages underneath and they appear pretty worn. The gear lever moved as if it was in neutral. I eventually went underneath with a hammer and tapped one of the three leavers on the side of the gearbox and eventually I could select the gears again as normal. My question is: would worn linkages alone cause the gearbox to get stuck in 1st or are there other reasons. Also, does anyone know how to go about changing the gearbox oil. 

Thanks in advance, Ger.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you joining  :?:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ger

Welcome to MHF

Your problem is almost certainly related to the gearstick linkage wear but it's also possible that wear in the selectors is a contributory factor.


----------



## jakefouro (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Gaspode - The linkages should be easily replaced and I would like to anounce myself as a new paid up member! We have had great fun in the old beast since we imported her from the UK in May so being stuck down a narrow laneway in the West of Ireland last weekend was something what we will remember for some time!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Worn linkages are easily remedied and are almost certainly the cause of your problem or it could even be clutch related. You don't tell us what the base vehicle is.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

gelathae said:


> You don't tell us what the base vehicle is.


If it's an S700 it must be a Merc.


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello Ger and welcome have just got my second hymer a 654 of 1992,cant help with your problem..sorry.Have found that first gear can be difficult to use most of the time.Must be the norm,although mines a Ducato 2.5td..........JOE.


----------



## jakefouro (Nov 1, 2008)

Yea, its a Merc - I presume it is the 410D base. I'm going to check out having the linkages replaced - may have a go myself if not too difficult.


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi and Welcome.
It's the gate of the 410 that causes jam-ups in the linkage because it's a dog leg 1st gear [ left and back with 2,3,4 and five in the normal H pattern.]
BUT Reverse gear is even further over to the left and up.
Problem is usually caused by pushing gear lever too far over [reverse position on the gate] and pulling back to attempt 1st gear...
Somehow it then jams in first. only way is a hammer [ gently tho] to disengage DO NOT FORCE THE GEAR LEVER AS IT WILL SNAP OFF AT THE BOTTOM !!
I find giving the linkage, worn or not a good lube with a thick oil helps.
Then practise by going from neutral with slight rearward pressure across the gate till you find the notch for 1st, you will be amazed how far it is away from the reverse notch on the forward part of the gate..
Hope this helps...............

Changing oil is a doddle, drain plugs at the bottom and filler/ level plug is on the side around 4" up from bottom..
if I can find a pic I'll post it later

PS. You may find it whines like a banshee in some lower gears on acceleration or overun, don't worry "they all do that sir "


----------



## jakefouro (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. Had another look at the linkages today and the bushings at the end of the levers attached to the side of the gearbox were either missing or totally worn so ordered new ones and should have them installed at the weekend. Found the filler nut and drain plug (thanks Proff) and will change the oil also. 

Ger


----------



## jakefouro (Nov 1, 2008)

Eventually got around to replacing the gear linkage bushings. Fairly straight forward job, I removed the clip at the end of the selector rods, then removed the three selector levers on the side of the gearbox. The bushings can be pressed onto each gear selector lever with the use of a bench vice and using a little oil or grease to lubricate . Then refitted in reverse order. It may be best on hindsight to remove and then refit each selector lever in turn and keep a "mental image" of the position of the lever prior to removing it. Total cost - €3! Big improvement noticed afterwards in gear selection.


----------

